# Possible electrical problem?



## waynes-world (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi,

New to this forum and don't know if anyone has ever come across this one before. I own a K plate Sunny 1.2LX, and it's got an intermittent problem (which never happens when it goes to the garage), whereby the engine runs away as if on full choke, but when accellerating, loses all power and stalls.

It's almost as if the choke's stuck on, although Nissan tell me it doesn't have one.

Like I say, it's intermittent, which I think would point to something electrical - outside temperature is not a factor/doesn't seem to affect it. It only seems to happen for about 3-4 weeks of the year, then run the rest of the year with no problems


Help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevor down (Feb 28, 2004)

*electrical problem*

I have had my K reg Sunny from new, and have experienced exactly the problems you describe.
Because the problem is so elusive, never appearing when you want to demonstrate it to a service engineer, I’ve never found a cure.

# Nissan relaced a part of the carburettor under gaurantee. Which aleviated a misfire, but did not solve the problem.
# I have been advised that a faulty alternator may be the culprit, but I see this as too unlikely to merit the expense of fitting one.
# One of the car magazines directed me to a relay located in a box under the bonnet. I swapped this, and the problem disappeared for a year or so, and then came back!
# Surfing the net today, it seems that faulty HT leads can lead to flooding on this model. New ones might be worth a try.

Like you I feel the trouble is electrical or electronic. I suppose it’s probably time to swap the car now, but I do hope someone will offer a reply. It would give me some satisfaction to be able to say “Ah! So that’s all it was all along!”



waynes-world said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum and don't know if anyone has ever come across this one before. I own a K plate Sunny 1.2LX, and it's got an intermittent problem (which never happens when it goes to the garage), whereby the engine runs away as if on full choke, but when accellerating, loses all power and stalls.
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes-world (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Trevor - glad to know I'm not going mad here  

Spoken to several garages over the last week or so - none of them have heard of the problem before and I've had several options of fixing it - from replacing the bi-metallic strip under the air filter, to checking the various hoses for leaks (all of this has already been done anyway, and surely if there was a leaky hose, it would happen all year round, not jus for 3-4 weeks a year?).

Hadn't thought of the HT leads - will get some tomorrow and let you know how I get on but not convinced on this one - the engine is flooding as a result of the choke not cutting out, otherwise the HT's and sparks seem fine (these were replaced recently anyway).

Meanwhile, what was the relay and where was it located - I feel this could be the culprit and possibly linked to cutting out the choke as convinced the problem is electrical due to the intermittent nature.


----------



## trevor down (Feb 28, 2004)

*electric problem*

Wayne,

The relays I mention are located in a box under the bonnet, close against the driver side.
There are ten ‘stations’ marked, which I have indicated below. The labels are abreviated, but will help you identify them.

ACC	fuses RF2DR	Rrwiper	RR fog

Inhibit	Rfan1	Eng /Fuel Achoke/b	Air con

As I remember I swapped the Auto- choke/Rear wiper relays. As I say the problem seemed to be gone but came back. I’ve had no trouble with the rear wiper(!). These relays are not identical, by the way, just very similar. I’ve never got round to finding a replacement, as the damn thing is never playing up when I’m near a motor factor.


----------



## waynes-world (Feb 27, 2004)

Trevor - 

Think you may have become my new favourite person :thumbup: 

Swapped the relays out this morning, took her out for a 30 mile trip (normally plays up before this), and all worked perfectly.

Even if it's a temporary measure, would suggest that the relay is at fault- so going to get a replacement tomorrow while having my drivers door released (yes, that's stuck too  )

Cheers for the advice


Wayne


----------



## trevor down (Feb 28, 2004)

Wayne,
I wonder if all is still well?
I am rather surprised that no one else seems to want to join in.
Trevor


----------



## waynes-world (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Trevor,

Got a new relay from the local dealership a month ago, no problems since - it appears to have done the trick :cheers:


----------



## trevor down (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Wayne,
Is all still well?
Trev


----------

